# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Mạch đệm Mach3 cổng LPT - V2.3.1

## Mạch Việt

Tuy chủ đề mạch BoB Mach3 CNC LPT đã "khá cũ" nhưng bên em vẫn giới thiệu sản phẩm tới các a e làm máy CNC DIY:

*Mạch đệm cổng LPT V2.3.1*


*Đặc điểm kỹ thuật:

*
Mã sản phẩm: *MV-BOB-2.3.1*Phần mềm sử dụng: _Mach3_Chuẩn giao tiếp: LPT gateSố trục điều khiển tối đa: 5 trụcCác in/out được đệm và cách lyTích hợp sẵn 3 Relay trên mạchTích hợp đầu ra Analog 0~10VTích hợp 1 đầu ra on/of tốc độ caoNguồn sử dụng: +24VDC

----------


## nhatson

rao hàng lộn chỗ rồi

----------


## vufree

Bác cho tặng hay bán mà không thấy giá vậy?

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Bác cho tặng hay bán mà không thấy giá vậy?


Ở đây bên mình chỉ giới thiệu sản phẩm bên mình nghiên cứu ra chứ không rao bán bạn nhé.

----------


## nhatson

> Ở đây bên mình chỉ giới thiệu sản phẩm bên mình nghiên cứu ra chứ không rao bán bạn nhé.


em vẫn thấy giống rao bán chả giống giới thiệu sản phẩm nghiên cứu ra chỗ nào cả?
chỗ nào được NGHIẾN CỨU đặc trưng phải được giới thiệu chứ nhỉ

----------


## cnclaivung

bác ko rao bán vậy các dòng chử nãy có ý nghĩa gì ạ
Mạch chú thích rõ ràng, rất dễ sử dụng
_Bảo hành 1 năm, hỗ trợ setup miễn phí
Hướng dẫn đấu nối BOB V2.3.1
Hướng dẫn setup Mach3 với bo BOB V2.3.1_

----------


## Mạch Việt

> bác ko rao bán vậy các dòng chử nãy có ý nghĩa gì ạ
> Mạch chú thích rõ ràng, rất dễ sử dụng
> _Bảo hành 1 năm, hỗ trợ setup miễn phí
> Hướng dẫn đấu nối BOB V2.3.1
> Hướng dẫn setup Mach3 với bo BOB V2.3.1_


Cám ơn bác đã góp ý, bên em sẽ ghi nhận và sửa đổi.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Mạch đệm thiết kế rất đẹp .chạy ổn định
Ủng hộ bác .hàng bác dùng rất tốt.  Em có sử dụng driver step bên bác thấy rất ổn 
So với im483 hay driver autonic thì toque và độ êm tương đương nhưng driver bên machviet chạy motor mát hơn 
Bác post bài sang mục cần bán nhé .
Thank !

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Mạch đệm thiết kế rất đẹp .chạy ổn định
> Ủng hộ bác .hàng bác dùng rất tốt.  Em có sử dụng driver step bên bác thấy rất ổn 
> So với im483 hay driver autonic thì toque và độ êm tương đương nhưng driver bên machviet chạy motor mát hơn 
> Bác post bài sang mục cần bán nhé .
> Thank !


Cám ơn bác, sự tin tưởng của bác sẽ là động lực cho bên em tiếp tục bước đi chắc chắn  :Smile:

----------


## lananh3301

Đăng sai bó, vote ban  :Big Grin:

----------


## maycncmini

Đã sử dụng BOB của Mạch Việt, khá ổn khi chạy XYZA,nhưng BOB V1.2 chạy không tốt khi cấu hình các chân Input 2-9 tình trạng nhiễu không khắc phục được nếu bỏ cấu hình này vẫn có thể đáp ứng được trong môi trường công nghiệp 








BOB 2.3.1 Chạy cho máy tiện Mach3 Turn good, nhưng không có Charge Pump lên khi khởi động máy tính các relay tự kích hoạt, tuy đã có cách khắc phục nhưng chưa tối ưu lên vẫn gây ra nguy hiểm




Nói chung sản phẩm của Mạch Việt có thể chấp nhận được

----------


## Mạch Việt

Cám ơn bác @maycncmini đã góp ý giúp bên em.
1. Hiện tại cả 2 phiên bản bob V1.2 và V2.3.1 đều thiết kế chân 2-9 là output, ko được thiết kế là input, nên khi bác config trong mach3 pin 2-9 là input tỷ lệ thành công sẽ là 50/50, bên em khuyến cáo ko nên config pin2-9 là input với 2 phiên bản hiện tại.
2. Bo mạch V2.3.1 được thiết kế không có Charge Pump nên thường bên em sẽ recommend cho khách hàng máy tính khởi động xong mới bật nguồn bo mạch đệm.

--> Cám ơn ý kiến đóng góp của mọi người.

----------


## legiao

mình mua bo mach3 v2.3 về đấu nối theo hướng dẩn chân 0v~analog cứ ra 10v tăng giảm tốc độ trong mach3 vẩn cứ 10v alo mấy lần bác chủ bảo chụp hình gửi zalo đả gửi hình rồi alo tiếp bảo tí xem  rồi củng kg thấy hồi âm .bí quá mò mẳm chuyển jum thì xuất điện áp 0~10v ra chân com~analog (kg đúng theo tài liệu)tăng giảm trên mach3 được mà relay out(16)lúc bật lúc kg chán quá bo việt bị 2 cái òi bán lấy tiền là xong về tự mò.mà mình có phải thợ điên tử đâu chứ

----------


## legiao

kg rành tưởng mua bo việt được hổ trợ.tránh cha codientu gặp cha mặtdập.biết thế mua bo tàu ngon rẻ còn có tờ giấy cầm ngắm nghía.

----------


## saudau

Khi nào có quăng cho hay nhe bác Legiao. kekeke

----------


## nhatson

cuối cùng là chạy chưa ợ?

----------


## Ona

cái V2.3 hình như phải mua thêm cái board chuyển PWM sang Analog nữa đó bác. Cái 2.3.1 mới ra trực tiếp analog được.

----------


## legiao

chạy được rồi cảm ơn các bác quan tâm.mà tức người bán kg hổ trợ cho tí gì .tài liệu thì hướng dẩn kết nối sai về tự mò .kg hiểu sao làm được bo bán mà kg dám kèm tờ giầy sơ đồ kết nối cho rỏ ràng tí đâu phải ai củng biết mạch điện tử

----------

nhatson

----------


## saudau

> chạy được rồi cảm ơn các bác quan tâm.mà tức người bán kg hổ trợ cho tí gì .tài liệu thì hướng dẩn kết nối sai về tự mò .kg hiểu sao làm được bo bán mà kg dám kèm tờ giầy sơ đồ kết nối cho rỏ ràng tí đâu phải ai củng biết mạch điện tử


Vậy là không có quăng rầu. Khửa khửa khửa

----------


## Tuanlm

mấy chiến hữu cho hỏi,  cái này khác sao với bob của robot 3t. Tui xài 2 cái, nhiễu lên tới óc luôn. Quăng mịa rầu. Mua cái bob China dzìa, éo thấy bị chi hết. Thiệt là muốn ủng hộ mà mần ăn như shịt

----------


## nhatson

> mấy chiến hữu cho hỏi,  cái này khác sao với bob của robot 3t. Tui xài 2 cái, nhiễu lên tới óc luôn. Quăng mịa rầu. Mua cái bob China dzìa, éo thấy bị chi hết. Thiệt là muốn ủng hộ mà mần ăn như shịt


noise input hay noise output ah?

----------


## katerman

em đã dùng BOB này của MachViet rồi ạ, cá nhân em thấy hơn BOB 3t là dùng sợi cáp máy in, sợi cáp của robot 3t bị chuột cắn thua luôn, phần cài đặt có link trên web, phần hổ trợ zalo e thấy tốt mà.

----------


## nhatson

> em đã dùng BOB này của MachViet rồi ạ, cá nhân em thấy hơn BOB 3t là dùng sợi cáp máy in, sợi cáp của robot 3t bị chuột cắn thua luôn, phần cài đặt có link trên web, phần hổ trợ zalo e thấy tốt mà.


ặc vụ chuột cắn căng ah nhà, mà nó cắn sợi nào mà chả tèo ợ

----------


## Mạch Việt

@legiao, xin lỗi bạn
haizz, bạn liên hệ online số kỹ thuật để hỗ trợ tốt hơn nhé, chắc bạn liên hệ với số kinh doanh rồi.

----------


## Mạch Việt

> kg rành tưởng mưa bộ việt được hổ trợ.tránh cha codientu gặp cha mặtdập.biết thế mua bộ tàu ngon rẻ còn có tờ giấy cầm ngắm nghía.
> Đính kèm 36730Đính kèm 36731


@bác legiao: cái vận tốc max speed của Spindle đó trong tài liệu bên em để 12000 là tượng trưng tức là vd vận tốc động cơ phay của bác mà là 24000 thì bác phải để là 24000 nhé.

@ bác legiao: bác ăn nói lịch sự chút nhé, cha nào mặt dập, bác là thợ bậc 5 thì ăn nói phải từ tốn để các thợ bậc thấp hơn nhìn vào.

----------


## Mạch Việt

> mấy chiến hữu cho hỏi,  cái này khác sao với bob của robot 3t. Tui xài 2 cái, nhiễu lên tới óc luôn. Quăng mịa rầu. Mua cái bob China dzìa, éo thấy bị chi hết. Thiệt là muốn ủng hộ mà mần ăn như shịt


Bác dùng bob của em bị nhiễu như thế nào, bác phải kê cao mạch bob lên khỏi mặt bàn hay mặt tủ như bác @legiao nhé, và đừng để dây điện AC hay nguồn AC, thiết bị chạy gần nó, cá biệt dùng trong 1 số trường hợp bác đấu điện nên dùng dây chống nhiễu, còn với máy phay cnc thì cứ đi dây tín hiệu 1 máng, dây AC 1 máng khác là ko sao hết.

----------


## Mạch Việt

> noise input hay noise output ah?


@nhatson: bác là thợ cả mà thấy bác nhiêu lúc có tinh thần ném đá em đó.

----------


## Gamo

Mình ko comment nhưng thật ra cũng théc mét là noise input hay output á. Chủ yếu cũng muốn giúp bác Tuanlm giải quyết vấn đề noise. Mình nghĩ bác NS cũng vậy thôi.

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Mình ko comment nhưng thật ra cũng théc mét là noise input hay output á. Chủ yếu cũng muốn giúp bác Tuanlm giải quyết vấn đề noise. Mình nghĩ bác NS cũng vậy thôi.


Em nghĩ bác ấy ko biết về điện như bác đâu, nếu biết bác ấy đấu đã chạy phè phè.

----------


## legiao

> @bác legiao: cái vận tốc max speed của Spindle đó trong tài liệu bên em để 12000 là tượng trưng tức là vd vận tốc động cơ phay của bác mà là 24000 thì bác phải để là 24000 nhé.
> 
> @ bác legiao: bác ăn nói lịch sự chút nhé, cha nào mặt dập, bác là thợ bậc 5 thì ăn nói phải từ tốn để các thợ bậc thấp hơn nhìn vào.


tui nói thế so với bức xúc của tui là lịch sự lắm rồi đấy .buôn bán thiếu trách nhiệm bo một đường tài liệu hướng dẩn một nẻo.bấy nhiêu đó thì biết trách nhiệm cẩu thả tới đâu rồi.tui mua của ông gặp trục trặc alo ông ông bảo xem lại trả lời rồi ông lặn mất đến giờ ông bảo sao kg gọi số kỷ thuật, lúc giao bo cho tui ông có kèm cho tui số kỷ thuật kg? mà còn già mồm.bo thì đường relay out(16) bật lút đóng lút kg.ông chỉ biết dựa vào uy tín của diển đàn kiếm lợi thôi

----------


## nhatson

> @nhatson: bác là thợ cả mà thấy bác nhiêu lúc có tinh thần ném đá em đó.


em support giúp bác bác còn nói vậy ah? giờ em hểu tại sao khách hàng than phiền
bo china lên đây hỏi em sẽ nói ngay... tại sao nơời việt nam support đồ china

bác nên nhớ rằng, đồ nhật đồ mỹ cũng bị thôi, vấn đề là kinh nghiệm để xứ lí vấn đề và có truyền đạt đúng để người ta xử lí hay ko

b.r

----------

haignition

----------


## nhatson

> tui nói thế so với bức xúc của tui là lịch sự lắm rồi đấy .buôn bán thiếu trách nhiệm bo một đường tài liệu hướng dẩn một nẻo.bấy nhiêu đó thì biết trách nhiệm cẩu thả tới đâu rồi.tui mua của ông gặp trục trặc alo ông ông bảo xem lại trả lời rồi ông lặn mất đến giờ ông bảo sao kg gọi số kỷ thuật, lúc giao bo cho tui ông có kèm cho tui số kỷ thuật kg? mà còn già mồm.bo thì đường relay out(16) bật lút đóng lút kg.ông chỉ biết dựa vào uy tín của diển đàn kiếm lợi thôi


khi mới làm , í tưởng trong đầu nó chạy , nâng cấp đôi khi nhanh đến mức vứa đặt bo mà đã sửa bo nên tài liệu thường ko theo kịp bo
xưa em mới làm step drive tb 2 tuần em thay đổi 1 ần mà đạt mạch in sao kim 3 đến 4 tuần mới có... 1 phần do đợi lâu ngứa tay sửa

dù sao bo cũng chạy rồi, coi như 1 kinh nghiệm DIY > có kinh nghiệm nên vui ko cần bực mình chi cho khổ
giờ tới màn hưởng thụ dùng máy

----------


## Mạch Việt

> tui nói thế so với bức xúc của tui là lịch sự lắm rồi đấy .buôn bán thiếu trách nhiệm bo một đường tài liệu hướng dẩn một nẻo.bấy nhiêu đó thì biết trách nhiệm cẩu thả tới đâu rồi.tui mua của ông gặp trục trặc alo ông ông bảo xem lại trả lời rồi ông lặn mất đến giờ ông bảo sao kg gọi số kỷ thuật, lúc giao bo cho tui ông có kèm cho tui số kỷ thuật kg? mà còn già mồm.bo thì đường relay out(16) bật lút đóng lút kg.ông chỉ biết dựa vào uy tín của diển đàn kiếm lợi thôi


Về cách đấu thì a đấu theo tài liệu cũng dc mà đấu theo cách như của anh cũng được, OV và COM được nối với nhau nhé, nhưng phiên bản V2.3.1 đấu chân COM cạnh Analog luôn sẽ tiện hơn về mặt đấu nối.
Chân relay 16 mà lúc bật lúc không thì bác xem lại cắm cáp chặt chưa, nhiều khi tiếp xúc kém ở bob và cáp hoặc cáp và cổng lpt máy tính.

Bên em chỉ support kỹ thuật online theo số kỹ thuật có để trên website, chắc bác liên hệ không đúng rồi.
Em chưa thấy đơn vị nào gửi hàng lại gửi kèm 1 số kỹ thuật cho bác, nếu gửi chỉ gửi số hotline thôi nên e ko cần nói nhiều.

Em vừa check lại thì bác có gửi hình ảnh hướng dẫn vào số kinh doanh bên em, và bên em đã phản hồi rõ ràng với bác và gửi cả số kỹ thuật để bác liên hệ support, bác có thể check lại tin nhắn trên zalo nhưng bác lại không liên hệ với số kỹ thuật. Trên website bên em mục "Hỗ trợ trực tuyến" có đề rõ số kỹ thuật, số kinh doanh mà.

Còn chuyện nữa, bác bảo em dựa vào uy tín của diễn đàn để kiếm lợi ? Cái đó thể hiện ở đâu ?
Bên em chỉ giới thiệu sản phẩm của bên em làm ra tới mọi người chứ không kinh doanh ở đây, các bác có thể bình luận, comment sản phẩm có nhược điểm khuyết điểm cơ mà, nếu em mà dựa vào uy tín của diễn đàn mà kiếm lợi thì nếu sản phẩm không chạy ổn thì bên em mới chiu nhiều ảnh hưởng.
Nếu bên em mà dựa vào "uy tín của diễn đàn để kiếm lợi" thì sẽ làm như các bên khác hay cá nhân khác như đăng ký banner quảng cáo hay mở shop cho nhanh.

Bác mò được ra là tốt rồi chứ không nên lấy lí do mình không phải dân điện vì e nghĩ đã diy không nên phân biệt mình là dân điện hay dân cơ khí, mày mò tìm tòi mới là tốt.
Bản thân em cũng là dân học cơ khí chính gốc và các a e khác bên em hầu hết cũng dân cơ khí mà vẫn sản xuất mạch hay làm phần mềm được, có sao đâu.

----------


## maycncmini

Cảm ơn bạn Machviet cho dùng thử double bob Mach3
Sản phẩm này sẽ được bên mình lắp ráp trên máy TOSHIBA VMC-650 để thay thế bộ điều khiển Tosnuc 888

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, huyquynhbk, Mạch Việt

----------


## maycncmini

Cảm ơn bạn Machviet đã cho dùng thử board double bob lpt Mach3
Sản phẩm được lắp ráp cho máy Toshiba VMC650 cho kết quả tốt
Các tín hiệu input được cách ly và loại bỏ được xung nhiễu, ngõ ra analog độ phân giải cao
gần tương đương với điều chỉnh bằng biến trở, tích hợp tay quay encoder, tính năng chọn 
trục, chọn tốc độ tiện dụng
Sẽ là hoàn hảo nếu tích hợp đầy đủ các I/O trên 2 cổng LPT

----------

Bongmayquathem, huyquynhbk, Mạch Việt

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cảm ơn bạn Machviet cho dùng thử double bob Mach3
> Sản phẩm này sẽ được bên mình lắp ráp trên máy TOSHIBA VMC-650 để thay thế bộ điều khiển Tosnuc 888


Dụ ni hay nè, nhất là cho máy có thay dao tự động

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## biết tuốt

thank chú mạch việt đưâ dùng thử ,tủ của e nên để lua tua  , dùng thử mấy tháng nay thấy rẩn ổn định ,

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## duonghoang

--- Sao mấy cụ được dùng thử nhiều thế nhỉ  :Stick Out Tongue: ; board cụ Tuốt sao ic trắng xóa thế ?

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## biết tuốt

> --- Sao mấy cụ được dùng thử nhiều thế nhỉ ; board cụ Tuốt sao ic trắng xóa thế ?


chắc do ăn ở đó cụ hehe,  ic trắng xóa do machviet  bôi lên

----------

duonghoang, Mạch Việt

----------


## maycncmini

> thank chú mạch việt đưâ dùng thử ,tủ của e nên để lua tua  , dùng thử mấy tháng nay thấy rẩn ổn định ,


Board này version cũ rồi

----------

Mạch Việt

----------

